# My transformation!



## Kayteuk (Aug 12, 2008)

So last time I was here I was off to the US, still upset by my ex and getting my belongings back and doing some modeling.

Well..........I met a new guy out there, a police officer, and we moved in together quite quickly and I then got a dog.
Dyed my hair brown, lost about 10lbs and then got hair extensions.

I ended up doing a LOT of modeling work and getting signed with some top agencies in the US (Wilhelmina!).

Its been a nightmare for me to keep at it, but i would love to share my excitement of my own transformation with you guys and let you know that you can achieve anything if you put your mind to it.
I never thought I would be over my ex, until I punched him and got my belongings back (I never would usually hit someone, but when he met me he wound me up and my body reacted before my brain!)... 
And I never thought I would be signed.....

Soo heres the new me!!









And it worked its way up to....






yaaaay! Sorry I just had to share my success! =)


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, you look fabolous! And congratulations on EVERYTHING. You really do deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE the brown hair on you btw, and your body looks fantastic! I could so see that last picture in some high fashion magazine.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_Wow, you look fabolous! And congratulations on EVERYTHING. You really do deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE the brown hair on you btw, and your body looks fantastic! I could so see that last picture in some high fashion magazine._

 

No thank you hunny! I read your post on the Dior Bronzer and that stuff is amazing! Havent stopped using it since!
=D


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

you look fantastic! and your hair looks gorgeous


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow you look great! Really great shots!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats!! You look fab!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like you with the brown hair too!  Congrats on all of your success!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 13, 2008)

You look so beautiful!  I love your pics!! Congratulations on your success!  And, medical school??????? You are a true inspiration!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_No thank you hunny! I read your post on the Dior Bronzer and that stuff is amazing! Havent stopped using it since!
=D_

 
Ahh, I'm so glad it worked for you! My summer tan is starting to fade already, so I'm putting on some tonight, YAY!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 14, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 14, 2008)

congratulations! how fabulous to get to punch your ex (trust me, i'd love that opportunity!), find a new guy, a new dog and to get signed all at once! good luck and keep us posted on things.


----------



## BellaLeben (Aug 15, 2008)

Comgrats! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pamcakes (Aug 16, 2008)

U look GREAT! You've just given me more motivation, thanks!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 10, 2008)

omg u look awesome!!!! So motivating!! I'm gona hit the gym after I visit my orthopedic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for replyin to my thread and glad u got over ur ex.Congrats on ur new assignments


----------



## kariii (Sep 10, 2008)

wow! you are gorgeous! congratulations. It took me 7 boyfriends to get over my ex fiance


----------



## Jot (Sep 10, 2008)

Congratulations. I'm trying to get over someone at the mo and its great to know there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Moxy (Sep 10, 2008)

You're stunning, girl! I liked you with blonde hair but I think being a brunette is reaaally your thang!! Keep up the good work, looks like everything's going great with love, modeling and school!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol, reading back over this has given me a thought. Maybe we should all keep each other inspired on msn or something... =) Its really hard to get over an ex sometimes, but its so good when you do!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 10, 2008)

stunning. I just love you with brown hair.


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 10, 2008)

You look fab


----------



## Stormy (Oct 8, 2008)

You look amazing!!  I am so jealous!  I've always secretly wanted to model, but I am only 5 foot 2 inches (5 foot 2 and a half on a good day!) so no WAY that's happening!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 9, 2008)

I am still grieving over my ex and I really admire your courage.  I have a hard time dating anyone because I feel disloyal.  How obsurd?!?!  He dumped me and I feel too connected to him to date someone else. HUH?  Ugh!  I just frustrate myself sometimes, but it is the truth.  Thanks so much for your words and pics!  You are an inspiration!


----------



## Navessa (Oct 13, 2008)

wow!
congrats!!


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 13, 2008)

You look great... and congrats on your successes!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow this was ages ago! As a minor update, still with the guy and the loony puppy!

Keep your dreams in your sight and anything is possible!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Whoo-hoo, girl power!


----------

